# [New] caboose and boxcar on HA-RGRR



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

The two newest cars on the Hedge-Apple RioGram RR are now online.  









The caboose was acquired from CSX, and the boxcar was formerly owned by CocaCola.

The caboose is based on RGX 01505 which is an orange extended vision caboose. Side windows were filled per prototype.  

Decal work was by Stan Cedarleaf.

Jim Carter


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice job Jim! What paint brand is that orange you used?


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard,
Thanks for the nice comment.
The orange paint is "ColorPlace" #20017 orange, sold at WalMart.  After decals and before weathering, the car was sprayed with Krylon satin clear.  The weathering was done using Krylon ultra flat black, brown, and transparent brown.  The "worn" steps on the ladders and hand rails were done with silver paint pen from Hobby Lobby.

I wish I hadn't weathered it quite as much.   The weathering on the roof was done by first painting orange, then flat black.  While the black paint was still soft [30 min after spraying], I used laquer thinner on a paper towel to rub off some of the black on the high spots, exposing the orange underneith.

JimC.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I decided to tone down the weathering from this:









To this:   Weathering was reduced, striping was added to roof edge and step warnings were added. Note roof weathering effect.









Prototype photos of DRGW 01505

















DRGW 01505 look before paint job:









JimC.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Great Job Jim. I like the way they tunned out. Have any other pic's. of the box car?? 
Other question is ....I see you road crossing Sig.in one photo......... Is that a set from Lexman or ? ( Something like Michaels has? ) that has wires to a batt. box. 
I have two set that look like them and I see you put them up on something to make them taller. You just gave me an idea to see if I can do the same with mine where Guess cross the railroad.*


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel,
Thanks for the comments.
I don't have any more pictures of the outside of the boxcar yet.  The boxcar started out as a LGB CocaCola car [inside is still red].  It is used for a power/RCS trail car.  Here is a picture of the inside.  I may want to do a bit more detailing on the boxcar.  I will try to post more pictures here, later.









The fan is now mounted above the heat sink.  

The road crossing signals both started out as Lemax items.  The one on the left is original except for silver paint and the block raising it up.  The one on the right had the crossing sign replaced with another crossbuck.  The blocks under the two crossing signals are wood, with a small groove cut into the back side [using a band saw], to hide the wires.  The slot was then covered with glazing putty and painted.  The blocs were glued to the base of the Lemax signals.    The wires are buried and run to the original Lemax battery/switch box.  The battery box is wrapped in a ziplock bag, and hidden under the second rock on the right.  The signals and battery box are left out year round.  Occasionally, squirels [tree rats] will dig up the wires and chew them.  Too bad the switch hasn't been on when they do that.

JimC.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

looks good Jim.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It sure looks a heck of a lot better after you painted it  than it did with the orginal paint job.   You did a great job.


PS I liked the first  whethering better


----------

